# Lavadora Samsung wa13j5750 se prende y se apaga continuamente



## Ronald Medina (May 22, 2021)

Tengo una lavadora Samsung wa13j5750lv tiene poco más de un año de uso, la cual está fallando la tarjeta principal, la lavadora permite programar el lavado pero luego de 3 segundos se apaga y prende todo el panel, suena que se activa y desactiva el relay y el resto está aparentemente bien la he revisado visualmente no tiene presencia ni de humedad ni cables rotos ni polvo el cable de alimentación está bien ya lo probé, así alguien cuenta con un diagrama sería mucho mejor, alguna sugerencia es bienvenida gracias


----------



## Arcangel (May 23, 2021)

Probaste las electrovávulas, presostato motor están en buenas condiciones ?.Comprueba la fuente que mantenga los 5 v y no fluctúe, esta placa es buena pero complicada para reparar por que esta bañada en una resina y sacarla cuesta un poco  o bien cortar abajo con cuidado con un cutter caliente o dremel.
Si los 5v están bien entonces diría es el pic ....como ves no es para principiantes pero si tienes paciencia podrás repararla, saludos y suerte.!!


----------



## Ronald Medina (May 24, 2021)

Grácias cualquier novedad reporto


----------

